# CS550M: Lüfter "schleift"



## maxmstrmnn430 (4. September 2014)

*CS550M: Lüfter "schleift"*

Ich hatte für zwei Wochen ein CS550M, das ich, aufgrund von Schleifgeräuschen zusätzlich zum konstanten Luftstrom (mal mehr, mal weniger regelmäßiges "Umschalten" zwischen zwei verschiedenen Geräuschen) und unter Last sowie längerem Betrieb dann auch sporadisch lauteres Klackern, austauschen ließ (Ticket #6516874, überraschend schnelle Abwicklung).

Dieses Verhalten konnte auch alleine mit SSD, integrierter Grafik und abgezogenem CPU-Lüfter reproduziert werden. Das Austauschnetzteil zeigt dieses Schleifgeräusch in dieser Konfiguration ebenfalls. Das Geräusch ist zwar sehr leise, aber dennoch auch mit HDD und Grafikkarte wahrnehmbar. Das Klackern habe ich heute noch nicht wahrgenommen. Ich habe jetzt in der Minimalkonfiguration noch einmal die Verkabelung geprüft, ob irgendwo Vibrationen übertragen werden, konnte aber keine erspüren.

Zumindest von meinem alten BeQuiet-Netzteil bin ich ein solches "Schleifen" nicht gewohnt. Ist das bei Corsair oder dieser Serie normal?


----------



## Bluebeard (5. September 2014)

*AW: CS550M: Lüfter "schleift"*

Hi maxmstrmnn430,

Magst du das Netzteil einmal Extern in Betrieb nehmen und schauen ob sich das Geräusch weiterhin zeigt? Du kannst mit Hilfe des Büroklammer-Tests/Paperclip test das Netzteil in Betrieb nehmen. Sofern hier weiterhin Geräusche auftreten, die nicht sein sollten, schlage ich vor dass wir  das Netzteil nochmals gegen ein neues austauschen.

Die CS-M Serie ist sehr leise und störende Geräusche sollten vom Lüfter nicht ausgehen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## maxmstrmnn430 (7. September 2014)

*AW: CS550M: Lüfter "schleift"*

Habe jetzt das CS550M, nach einer halben Stunde Lastbetrieb, mittels Bueroklammer fuer etwa fuenf Minuten separat getestet. Die schleifenden oder auch dem Rattern einer  Dampflok aehnlichen Geraeusche, die bereits beim vorherigen Netzteil wahrnehmbar waren, sind weiterhin fuer jeweils laengere Zeitspannen vorhanden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Bluebeard (11. September 2014)

*AW: CS550M: Lüfter "schleift"*

Hi maxmstrmnn430

hat alles mit dem weiteren Austausch nun geklappt?

Viele Grüße


----------



## maxmstrmnn430 (11. September 2014)

*AW: CS550M: Lüfter "schleift"*

Habe das Netzteil gestern weggeschickt, da die UPS-Marke erst Dienstagabend ankam. Ich hoffe, der Austausch dauert wieder nur 2 Tage, da ich ab Montag für zwei bis drei Wochen weg bin.
Viele Grüße


----------

